# UV Tube's DO NOT GIVE OFF HEAT!



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Had to put this somewhere as there seem to be more and more people at the mo who think that the UV bulb is a heat source for thier reps, and are dissapointed etc that it doesnt give off enough heat.


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

My Tegus U.V gives off heat...

It is about 90 degrees during the day and about 82 at night after I've turned off the U.V...


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

markandwend you may want to divulge more on that as I use UV bulbs that do give off heat and can be used as heat source:lol2: Obviously we don't want people getting confused by your statement.


Just an example of what I use.T Rex 100 watt flood active UV heat bulb


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

No not them ones, the tubes!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

markandwend said:


> No not them ones, the tubes!


I will change the thread title for you: victory:


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

My U.V bulbs make the viv hotter...
They are the strip lights...
With the arcadia starter thing...


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

SaichyBoy said:


> My U.V bulbs make the viv hotter...
> They are the strip lights...
> With the arcadia starter thing...


The Tubes will give off some heat but I think markandwend was trying to point out they should not be used purely as a heat source.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> I will change the thread title for you: victory:


Thanks, its to late to think and try explaining things!:lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

also don't forget that UVs need changing every 6-12 months as the coating inside that produces the UVB burns off over time.

An old tube will still give off light, but nothing in the UVB spectrum which is the one we want for healthy reps


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Seriously inaccurate title! 

No some are not intended as a heat source, but they do and can get hot, whilst others ARE designed to use as a heat source AND UV lighting source.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

UV tubes DO give off heat, get a TN2 on one and tell me it doesn't.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Totally agree Angi - I have had a female Yemen chameleon lose half her tail due ot burns off a UV tube


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Bloody hell people, i maybe put the title wrong but newbie keepers putting a UV tube in as the only heat source, its not going to work!
You lot knew what i meant and were just trying to be clever! No wonder some of the new people dont want to post on here and ask questions with some of the stinking attitudes here!


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

markandwend said:


> Bloody hell people, i maybe put the title wrong but newbie keepers putting a UV tube in as the only heat source, its not going to work!
> You lot knew what i meant and were just trying to be clever! No wonder some of the new people dont want to post on here and ask questions with some of the stinking attitudes here!


 
I'm sorry I wasn't trying to be clever it's just the title said they don't give off heat...

Where as they do...
I agree they can't be used purely as a heat source, but do give off heat...
Plus when you turn them off overnight there would then be no heat in the viv...

Sorry if you thought I was trying to be clever but I purely was just saying they do give off heat...: victory:


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

Theres a HUGE difference between Getting Hot and Giving off Heat


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

they give off a bit of heat but not enough that the reptile requires.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

tom1400 said:


> they give off a bit of heat but not enough that the reptile requires.


Exactly Tom, pleased someone else can see what i was getting at.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

In the interest of calming this down:

Remember this is a begginer type section, advice needs to be clear.

There are several types of UV light. The strip lights available in various percentages and lengths are there to provide UV to your reptiles, this helps them to process the calcium they take on board as well as make some very important vitamins. this is not to be used as aheat source, it wouldf be ineffective and unsafe. A lot of the time it is necessary to guard these bulbs as they can get very very hot on the surface and cause burns. We guard them in ALL snake vivs we have them in and lizards too. We don't bother guarding them with lizard speces that are unable to reach the bulb. To remain effective these need changing every 6 months or so.

you can also get combined UV and heat bulbs, MVB bulbs. these are excellent for both heat and UV and we have found they work well. This type of bulb also means you cannot forget to change your UV bulb as you will change it when the heat section of the bulb goes pop.

There are also a variety of non strip UV bulbs whic are designed either as a UVB source or as a "viewing light". Again these should be guarded and not used as the main heatsource.


----------

